
“So many fakers in startup land today” - peeyek
https://twitter.com/i/moments/810790911223402497
======
ohstopitu
After reading [0] today, I feel happy that someone decided to write this up.

Over the last year, I've seen a dozen colleagues who have created startups
just to fleece money from VCs (if you can call them that) who have lots of
money and no clue about tech in general (the ones who have seen shows like
Silicon Valley, movies like The Social Network and Uber's evaluation and want
to make a quick buck this time around).

I don't believe there's a bubble, but if this continues, we'll soon have one
real quick.

[0] - [https://www.saastr.com/22-reasons-i-wont-fund-
you/](https://www.saastr.com/22-reasons-i-wont-fund-you/)

~~~
namelezz
I know 2 colleagues starting a local startup together just to build their
career. They both hate coding. One is now a software architect and the other
is an engineer manager. You see: start a company --> practice hiring and
managing engineers --> shut down the company --> find jobs at big companies
with management skills($$$).

~~~
ohstopitu
I won't lie but this used to happen a lot at my university. Software Engineers
would not find summer jobs (because they don't have experience - the usual
chicken & egg problem).

So they'd create new startups every summer (or just one and keep progressing)
and then work at one of the big 4 after graduation.

~~~
jbattle
I'm not sure it fools anyone :) Several years ago it was notable to see
'cofounder' on a resume, now I just assume they did a hackathon for a weekend
and then kept the site up.

If they managed to get some paying customers though - hey that's real work /
real experience! (assuming it wasnt their mom)

------
rdlecler1
There's massive inflation in the valley. Too much dumb money chasing too many
dumb ideas. Investors need to start stepping outside of the valley. If not
funding to sociopaths will only increase.

------
jaypaulynice
In all honesty, you can learn a ton of things in 1 year doing a startup that
you'd learn in 20 years working for a big company...even if it fails.
Marketing, selling, talking to customers, coding, etc. In most big companies
you don't get even close to the customer. A lot of investors started the whole
idea of funding useless ideas, then now complain that everything is useless,
yet everyone applauds.

------
gotthemwmds
What a great example of why Twitter is a terrible communication platform!

------
rhapsodic
Loved this one:

 _> 10/it's like the year after the Blairwitch project in Silicon Valley, a
legion of dopes running around pretending to make important films._

